# Chair modification



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

I have some Lane model 103 theater seats with electric recline. They don't quite recline as far as I would like. 

Has anyone had this problem or desire to get a little more recline action, and done something about it? 

I haven't even looked - thought I would ask while in limbo.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

It is not about the power recline, but rather reclining mech. that was used on those chairs. It was Leggett & Platt - very common one, and most of the chairs on the market that are designed for Home Theater application have similar range of reclining back. they are not designed for people to sleep on, but rather for watching movies...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

RSH said:


> It is not about the power recline, but rather reclining mech. that was used on those chairs. It was Leggett & Platt - very common one, and most of the chairs on the market that are designed for Home Theater application have similar range of reclining back. *they are not designed for people to sleep on, but rather for watching movies...*



Ya... I get that part! And I don't like it. 

I figured it would be mechanical. Seems like there is a 'stop' of sorts and I thought maybe that could be hacked off, or extended a bit, or the like. 

My treadmill has incline and I can get more out of it mechanically and electrically. But I'm eventually mechanically limited. No way around that one without serious modification / fabrication. 

If the chairs are the same type of deal well then :hissyfit: lol. But if it's a simple as getting a grinder and extending a stop or bar or ??? I'd be interested.


----------

